# cat claw split to the quick - HELP!



## spiffyone (Aug 19, 2009)

Newbie here.

My nephew (who lives with me) usually is the one that trimmed my cat's claws, but he went away for a bit and so the task was now my responsibility. Problem is my little cookie doesn't really let anyone near him to do such things except for my nephew (that is, doesn't let anyone but my nephew initiate interaction, petting, etc. and especially stuff like clipping claws and/or that one time "pancakes with syrup are not to be stepped in" bath :lol: ). So, I had to both hold him down with a towel while on my lap, tell him it was gonna be okay, and give him a treat every now and again when he started to squirm.

I know the usual M.O. is to not trim the claws when they're ornery, but if I left it up to him he'd NEVER let me trim anything. Again, he initiates intimacy with everyone but my nephew. Slaps me on my feet when he's hungry (often, as if he is never fed...eats better and more often than I do :lol: ), when we're "bothering him" by doing such things as reading a newspaper and not paying direct attention to him, watching TV when he wants to sleep (or changing the channel on a show he's apparently watching...he seems partial to Law & Order: SVU), etc. 

So, towel over body and head, gentle voice, treats. Only way I could do it. Seemed okay.

Went through the first three claws on his front left paw well enough with cat claw trimming scissors. Didn't trim too far, just the tips really. but that last one split when I barely even pressed down on the scissor to cut it. Split all the way down the outer side, down to the quick.

Suffice to say that he was not a happy little cookie. Didn't cry or shriek or anything. Just gave me that little "meow" followed by a low growl that sounding a lot like "Ow! You...****in'...idiot!" 

 

Tried to trim the split part, but nothing doing. Won't really stay still now.

Should I trim this part? Antiseptic? He isn't bleeding or anything. Seems a tad uncomfortable, but I don't know if that's because of the split nail or because he's carrying a grudge against me because I apparently messed up.

What should I do?


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe you didn't actually split the nail, because cats actually shed the outside of their nail shafts, and sometimes it could appear as if the nail is splitting. If it's not bleeding, I don't think you have anything to worry about, but keep an eye on it to make sure it doesnt start bleeding.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have this issue with both my boys. When I clip the nails the outer layer breaks off. I generally fiddle with it a bit and it either come off, or they object. If they object I just leave it, and they go and scratch directly after.

Kitty nails are like...onions. They grow from the bottom up, so when they're ready the top layer just flakes off. Sometimes the pressure put on the nail from the scissors is enough to flake off the top layer before it's quite ready. I think of it like waiting until a scab comes off, vs. pulling it off before it's quite ready. I would leave it, it'll come off pretty quick.

I've gotten good at seeing which nails are likely to do that, if you look at the nails before you clip some are occasionally very thick. Those ones are about to shed a layer. Neither of my girls have this issue, but both my boys do. They aren't as diligent about scratching I've noticed.

Basically, he'll be fine. I bet he's fussing because now he senses you aren't sure about trimming his nails! lol. If you want to be gentle just trim a few each day, and have a little cuddle after. The boys know they have to have a cuddle once their nails are done, and a tummy rub. Then when I say "All done." They can get up. *shrugs* they also got used to my rules from a VERY young age...I don't put up with no sass!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I've had the same thing happen with my girls' claws, but they will go make vigorous use of their scratcher after I finish trimming and then those outer layers come out and I'll find them on the floor next to the scratcher. A few times I've also started to close the clippers on a thick part of the claw and the whole thing splinters, but again, they're just fine. I'll move the clippers down to a thinner part and clip, and their normal scratching habits will take care of the rough stuff left by my ineptitude. And of course, all is forgiven if they get treats after the clipping is done..... :lol:


----------

